# Brute won't switch to 4x4



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a 2005 Kawi Brute 650. It won't switch into 4wd, the actuator and wiring look fine, I also checked the fuses and they are good too. Any ideas?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

did you actually test the actuator?


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

No not yet, how do I test it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1033


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

make sure u actually test the fuses also. sometimes, they appear to be good, but they arent. trust me i found out the hard way.


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, so I tested the actuator and it works fine, I also changed out and put brand new fuses in. Still nothing.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Check switch? Check the connector under right side front tire well near steering stem?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

jedi.mike said:


> the actuator and wiring look fine, I also checked the fuses and they are good too. Any ideas?


 
Did you check the wiring under the fuse box? You need to actually unplug each plug from under the fuse box. I've seen this corroded on alot of Brutes.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Also, being an 05, have you ever fixed the buss connector in the back of the bike?


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll check them out tonight. And I really appreciate all the help, you guys ROCK!!!:rockn:


----------



## bruteus (Feb 14, 2011)

*4x4 went BOOM*

Hi am am also new to this site and would like to say thanks to all who may try to help me with my problem.I was out rippin with the quqd the other day taken it in and out of 4x4 whenever and it worked everytime with out a hic-up. So I went to haul a load of old wood on a trailer with it hooked up to trailer with my 2 year old helping dad and going for a ride. Now I know it was in 2 wheel drive while I hooked cause I had no intentions of using 4 wheel for the job, but I think my little boy played a trick on dad and flipped the toggle from 2 to 4. So I get back on quad of course I don't check and hit the throtle back tires spun and CRACK and the handle bars shook a little. Looked down and that is when the little guy heard some words I hope he don't repeat in front of his MUM or I while other problems. So obviously it tried going into four wheel drive just not with the front tires rolling the same speed as the back, now the indicator just stays in 2 wheel drive mode and don't switch or nothing. I have not ripped apart yet just doing research on what to expect and where to start. What do you guys think I might have done and much do you think it might cost me. Thanks again for any input you may have. Sorry this is on a 07 750 brute. Bruteus


----------



## Dragonfire (Feb 18, 2011)

I also recently lost my 4x4. At first the indicator would flash 4x4 but not engage, now it don't flash and when you turn on the key it doesn't make the usual noise from the clutch area. Any ideas? Its an 07 brute 750i.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at the top there's a sticky that says "flashing 2x4/4x4?" See if that helps... I know you said your's quit flashing but...


----------

